
You Can Now Post Full Size Instagram Pics To Facebook (And Timeline) - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/05/you-can-now-post-full-size-instagram-pics-to-facebook-and-timeline/
======
wahnfrieden
How do you do this (in your own code)?

